# qmail+vpopmail+mysql+courier-imap+dominio\i virtuale\i [Ok]

## Diggs

Ho deciso di passare al pacchetto qmail   :Wink: 

Cercando sul forum ho trovato molto interessante questo link https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=111817&highlight=qmail+vpopmail.

Notifico che il mio pc "server" è denominato "gateway.daemon" e che ho a disposizione il subdominio "gentoo.servebeer.com".

Ho seguito passo passo tale howto riportato sopra e tutto funziona a meraviglia (pure dopo aver aggiunto "gentoo.servebeer.com"), nel senso che riesco a loggarmi pure con squirrelmail.   :Smile: 

Il problema è questo: non riesco a mandare ne a ricevere mail tramite "utente_virtuale@gentoo.servebeer.com" a e da internet proprio (in posta locale cmq funziona - il che mi rode parecchio). 

Ho pensato che ciò dipenda da una mia errata configurazione di qmail proprio. Visto che è + di una settimana che ci "sbatto sopra"   :Crying or Very sad:   chi ha avuto a che fare con qmail & connessi & domini multipli può darmi la dritta?   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Posta qualche log.

----------

## Diggs

Ecco l'output di squirrelmail:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ERRORE:  
> 
> ERRORE: Connessione interrotta dal server imap.
> ...

 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Ho fatto esattamente come richiesto sull'how-to postato all'inizio, con vpopmail ho giusto addato "postmaster@gentoo.servebeer.com" & "proudhomm@gentoo.servebeer.com".

----------

## cerri

Una cosa per volta  :Wink: 

Per la spedizione della posta, che errore da qmail quando spedisci all'esterno?

----------

## Diggs

Risolto tutto   :Wink: 

Avevo sbagliato nell'impostare qmail e squirrelmail.

Appena posso scrivo la procedura minimale   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

D'oh. Ma ieri sera in chat dicevi il contrario....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## oRDeX

beato te che squirrelmail ti funziona :°°° io ci sto sbattendo...e so che è lunga la cosa....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

